# Meat Grinder Stomper Question



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

When making sausage our grinding is less than desirable, because the fat wants to stick to the plastic stomper and pull the meat back out of the feed tube. I've read that a wooden stomper solves that issue. My question is:
Is there a 2Cool wood turner who would turn me a stomper from a fine grained wood? I prefer maple, or ebony, with no finish except sanding. I've attached a picture of my plastic one. The food pushing end is 2" in diameter, and 4 - 3/8" from the end to the 5/16" flange. Also the handle is too short at 3", and needs to be at least 5". It would help in pulling, if it had a swell on the end of the handle, as things get slippery in the process. If interested, please PM me with price or questions. I've seen some beautiful work on the forum, and am hoping someone will take me up on the project. I can buy a Teflon one, but would much prefer a 2Cool wooden one. Thanks, Joel


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

From your two choices, I would go with the maple because ebony has a history of cracking. Only thing with Maple it is not all are the same, I have some but it is very soft.

I think, Elm would be a better choice. A fine, closed grained hardwood with a resistance to splitting. 

Hickory would/should also work well.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

If someone is willing to make them i would want one too. Mine got in a fight with my grinder and lost.


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

It sounds to me like you're working your stomper and or grinder too hard. We make our own also, 546# this year and we really don't use the stomper to force the meat into the grinder.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I was . Had some fat gummed up . I don't use the tray with mine , if I had been using the tray the stuffer wouldn't been long enough to get caught up .


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

is this when you're grinding cubed meat or are you using your grinder to stuff sausage with meat that you have already ground up?


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

vito66 said:


> is this when you're grinding cubed meat or are you using your grinder to stuff sausage with meat that you have already ground up?


There was no problem at all with the meat chunks, the grinder ate them as fast as I could feed it. When stuffing the problem came about. In order to feed fast enough I had to keep the stomper out of the tube and work the ground meat at an angle. I have a 2Cooler who will make one for me. I'll post pictures of the finished product if he doesn't mind. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

I know it can be easier said than done, I highly recommend a verticle sausage stuffer.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I just grind with mine. Mine was a bone head move. I use a water stuffer to stuff.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Look What I Got*

Maybe one day I'll own a vertical stuffer. But, until then I am fixed up!! Many thanks to Be Young and the 2Cool wood turning forum for suggestions. 
Be Young, I couldn't have wished for a nicer one than you turned for me, and you will be welcome to sausage at my table anytime. My wife says it's to pretty to use making sausage, and wants to decorate with it. Sorry-can't wait to try it out, though. Thanks again.

edit: the picture doesn't do it justice


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

That looks great. I sure need me one of those.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

REALLY good looking 'appliance' you got there... 

Hey , "Be Young"...what kind of wood did ya use ?.. Seems like I've turned some pens that looked a whole lot like that...hickory or some of Bobby's hackberry is the only thing that comes to mind...AND..what kind of final exterior finish did you use ?.. That came out beautiful..


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

It's just a peice of elm from the firewood pile. I'm not sure what kind of elm it is, I have 2 different species and after some research on the web I'm still not sure, I think there are about 50 species. I know it is some very hard stuff, you can't split it by hand. I had BeerforBait cut down some for me and it just ruined blades on both of his chainsaws and threw sparks like cutting metal.

He didn't really want a finish on it. I just put a little mineral oil on a paper towel and rubbed it on while the lathe was turning it.

I am going out to find Bonehead a nice peice to make him one, I hope the bandsaw blade will hold up, I need to go ahead and buy me one of those 200 dollar diamond point blades.

Bill


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Be Young said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I am going out to find Bonehead a nice peice to make him one, I hope the bandsaw blade will hold up, I need to go ahead and buy me one of those 200 dollar diamond point blades.
> 
> Bill


Bill..if you haven't tried them..these Woodslicer blades one of the 2coolers put me on really do the job...and don't break the bank..LOL

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawblades705to137.aspx


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Tortuga, finely read the reviews and everything and will be ordering one tonight. I have been using a 1" blade, I thought it would be better than 3/4" but I'm going to have to try the 3/4 woodslicer after reading all the positive reviews.

Thanks
Bill



Tortuga said:


> Bill..if you haven't tried them..these Woodslicer blades one of the 2coolers put me on really do the job...and don't break the bank..LOL
> 
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawblades705to137.aspx


----------

